
In The Race For More Spectrum, AT&T Is Acquiring T-Mobile For $39 Billion - azharcs
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/20/in-the-race-for-more-spectrum-att-is-acquiring-t-mobile-for-39-billion/
======
orangecat
From the press release: "The U.S. wireless industry is one of the most
fiercely competitive markets in the world and will remain so after this deal."

Did they accidentally release this 12 days ahead of schedule?

~~~
rhizome
They have always been "one" of the most fiercely competitve markets in the
world. So has everyone else.

------
superdude
In terms of freedom, T-Mobile was the only large carrier to oppose warrant-
less wiretapping of Americans. In terms of cost, T-Mobile offered the best
non-contract prices, and I could use my Nexus One or iPhone on their network
for a reasonable price.

------
mohsen
for some reason i'm more concerned than excited.

~~~
fossuser
Me too, the even more plus plans from T-Mobile are great and most likely exist
because of the parent company. T-Mobile also has great customer service and is
my favorite US cellular provider. AT&T is worse in nearly every way except
coverage area and now we'll have even less competition in the US, where prices
are already too high.

------
X-Istence
More discussion on this sad story can be found here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2346908>

------
plnewman
Now they will be AT,T&T-Mobile.

